# Explorer group - going nowhere?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

With all the activity in the last couple of years - Autotrail taken over by Trigano Group, Autosleepers taken over by SEA (and being rejuvenated), Swift coming out with loads of new models with good design, and most recently Autocruise being taken over by Swift, it seems that amongst the major British converters Explorer (Elddis / Compass) seem to have been lost without trace.
I had a brief look at the NEC stand, and was completely underwhelmed  . Nothing new, and still producing the old Autohomes designs. They seem to be just treading water. Have they decided to concentrate on caravans, or are they just doing the cheap end of the market now? 
What's the old saying, innovate or die? Has anybody bought new Elddis / Compass recently, and does anybody know of anything new in the pipeline?

I fear for them as a British converter with the amount of competition from mainland europe.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

On my perambulation around Explorons on Friday I came across quite a number of new Elddis vans as well as Fireraisers, or whatever they're called, that they make for Barrons and I totally agree with your sentiments bognor.

Compared to the Bessies, Burstners, Chaussons etc on display they just weren't in the game.

Like you I can't understand whether they're moribund and dead in the water or have just decided to play the very budget end of the market and the 'own brand' business.

The thing with the latter strategy is that margins get squeezed very hard and you've got no upmarket business to claw some fat back.

Andy


----------



## 107576 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Bognormike

i purchased a peugeot boxer/elddis motorhome in march 2007, its a new shape one, i agree it does look dated when it is parked beside some of the other models but it is all to do with budgets, we only had £26,000 to spend so we had a choice of ours or a 6 or 7 year old autotrail, swift etc the ones we looked at broken fittings, been smoked in, had animals in, so we decided to buy a brand new one that no one else has used. being as it is our first one we wanted to make sure that we enjoy the whole motorhome experience before spending out £40,000 or £50,000. the elddis motorhome is a great starting point, nice, easy & simple to use. 
as it has happened it has not been a great experience so far, water ingress problem, replacement engine, it has been at a peugeot dealership for 8 weeks now, we have still not got our motorhome back and it has only covered 2000 miles, as it has turned out had we of brought a £40,000 or £50,000 fiat based we would have still had the water ingress problem and i would of been even more sick than i am now.

adrian


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We looked at buying a new Elddis as our first van as for the price they seem to build a good van and they hold there value very well, just look at a 2/3 year old one compared to a new one. The only thing that put us off was we could not get a suitable layout for us.

I do agree from the outside they look dated especilly on the new cab.


Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> We looked at buying a new Elddis as our first van as for the price they seem to build a good van and they hold there value very well, just look at a 2/3 year old one compared to a new one. The only thing that put us off was we could not get a suitable layout for us.
> 
> I do agree from the outside they look dated especilly on the new cab.
> Richard...


Agreed Richard. We had 2 Eldiss vans from new. They did look dated and the inside decor was a little wince-making but they gave no problems, held their value superbly, the second one sold the same day we took it to the dealer and they were very good value for money. They enabled us to get into the MH market and gave us a lot of pleasure and no pain.

They also had a very good payload as they had few gadgets and gizmos but they were well built and internally well-designed.

G


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The danger is that the Explorer group can't rely on just being 'budget' motorhomes, and use the "get what you pay for" argument (I don't know if they do).

There were some budget Euro motorhomes on display at the NEC - Mooveo and Blucamp to name but two manufacturers. They had nice, clean, modern lines and layouts, for prices around or under £30k.

The Elddis Autoquest finished runner up in the "budget" category of the Which Motorcaravan awards. This is one of the 'low profile' Elddis models, which doesn't look too bad.

Gerald


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Explorer Group*

A few years ago they put themselves up for sale but there were no takers. If my memory is right, Swift were approached but were quite clear when they said they did not see Elddis and Compass fitting in with their marques.

The Explorer Group has trundled along since then. I presume as long as they are making money, they'll survive but with the consolidation in the motorhome market for economies of scale, their future may be limited.


----------



## 101289 (Oct 7, 2006)

I absolutely agree with you Bognormike.

We considered buying a Compass Avantgarde/Elddis Autoquest before we bought our Bessacarr E425.

Having looked at the Explorer Group product we were stunned into apathy by it. The ultra-modern looking Peugeot Boxer cab was mated to an old caravan that looked incongruous even on the previous model Boxer. The latest Boxer makes it look utterly antiquated. Outside and inside we were unimpressed. The measly water capacities and all those optional extras that were standard on the Bessacarr became the bitter end of our consideration of the Explorer Group.

It's easy to see why people buy them. The prices are fantastic and there are loads of dealers around. If you don't mind the looks and can manage with the equipment levels then they make a sound choice. They won't be able to monopolise the budget end of the market forever though.

We've had some problems with our van, some of it Fiat based and some of it Swift Group based. Even then, our problems with the Swift Group part could be attributed to the company pushing forward with new design and ideas, something it appears the Explorer Group doesn't have the courage or resources to do. Looking back, we're still glad we didn't buy the Compass/Elddis.

It appears that the Explorer Group do want to concentrate on Caravans and get us out of our motorhomes... if you've got the current issue of Practical Motorhome (December 2007 issue), have a look at page 28 and you'll see an Explorer Group advert for caravans in a *motorhome* magazine!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I noticed that tugger ad in Practical Motorhome as well edgy and thought it a bit odd.

I suspect that someone in the Explorer Marketing Dep't is having their rear kicked rather severely, or maybe as you suggest it's a subtle campaign to get us to become tuggers as well. :roll: 

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I noticed that tugger ad in Practical Motorhome as well edgy and thought it a bit odd.
> 
> I suspect that someone in the Explorer Marketing Dep't is having their rear kicked rather severely, or maybe as you suggest it's a subtle campaign to get us to become tuggers as well. :roll:
> 
> Andy


I do recall reading somewhere that the Explorer Group update their ranges somewhat differently to the rest of the industry. If I remember correctly they said that they used the NEC in October to launch their '08 caravans and the Spring show to launch their '08 motorhomes. Hence if you look on their website you can order an '08 caravan brochure but only an '07 motorhome one.

That presumably reduces the pressure on resources for the company but means us chuggers get a dim impression of them in October. Let's hope they have something really special for us in the Spring. :roll:

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Explorer Group*

Hi

My personal view is that the Explorer Group build - what has often been described as "lead in" models. They seem to do this well. I had one - it was a cracker of a van.

I note that the Compass Castaway model has been discontinued - this retailed at upwards of forty grand.

If they can make a living selling the Avantgarde and similar, then why not? Why change something that clearly sells well and has a strong second hand value.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Avantgarde 180*

We bought an avantegarde 180 back in july a new 2007 model. We actually liked the retro look and the layout was great for us as a family and was at a price we could afford. I can also say they do seem to hold value well as we saw one with less than 1500 miles on the clock at around 6 months old at £500 less than it's original asking price and it was snapped up ASAP.
As for the new Peugeot base well all I can say is that the explorer part of my van, (retro old fashioned or whatever in comparison to some!) is functioning brilliantly which is more than can be said for it's funky new Peugeot counterpart!!


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Carol

I must say I agree with you. I have to say that because we are picking up a new 2008 model Avantgarde 100 on the 9/11/07. We got it VAT-free so it is a good deal for us at about £23000. 

As long as an MH does it's job, is reliable and worth the purchase price, that is all you can ask. Our current MH is a 2003 CI Carioca 5, again at the budget end of the market, but it has been great for us, never let us down, everything works, and without it we would not be in the MH market.

Now, after saying that, I am praying our Compass will be as reliable

Tim


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with the general comments here (unexciting etc) but my main gripe with both the Explorer Group and Swift is that they do not seem to offer a small fixed bed van, at least at the end of the market where I have to look.
I don't really understand this because at the Le Bourget show in September there appeared to be lots of them, meaning there must be a market.
I would have liked to buy British having decided we needed a fixed bed (it's the age you know).
Hey ho, I now await my Mooveo in March- a small (6m) low profile with all the frills at around £32, and from a respected manufacturer (Pilote).
Time will tell of course. 8)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> I agree with the general comments here (unexciting etc) but my main gripe with both the Explorer Group and Swift is that they do not seem to offer a small fixed bed van, at least at the end of the market where I have to look.
> I don't really understand this because at the Le Bourget show in September there appeared to be lots of them, meaning there must be a market.
> I would have liked to buy British having decided we needed a fixed bed (it's the age you know).
> Hey ho, I now await my Mooveo in March- a small (6m) low profile with all the frills at around £32, and from a respected manufacturer (Pilote).
> Time will tell of course. 8)


As debated elsewhere on MHF I don't think anybody knows the direction of Explorer Group's model development but Peter Smith from Swift has given a few clues on his ideas. 
The new compact Swift Group low profile is due in the dealers from December, 5.9m long by 2.3m wide (19ft 4ins x 7ft 5ins). It doesn't have a fixed double bed but as somebody else on here pointed out that they can be a great user of interior space when not being slept in.  The two side benches can be viewed as fixed singles and they're much easier to turn into a double than our current van.
Peter's also hinted that Swift have some smaller vans under development.
Then of course Swiftcruise (or is it Autoswift) have the 5.3m Vista and the 5.8m Starfire in their range, although at price points well above the Pileo (or should that be Mooveote) :wink: 
I think there's a few of us moving in the same sort of direction. Having had a 4.8m PVC for 18 months now I want the next van to be easier to 'live' in, don't want to go 'large' and the prices of PVC's (with my spec.) make me look more closely at low profiles.
I'd like to see a Mooveo at a dealers but I'm not sure who handles them here oop north. 

Andy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I'd like to see a Mooveo at a dealers but I'm not sure who handles them here oop north.
> 
> Andy


I don't know if this helps but here are the 6 UK dealers to be found on the website for Mooveo:

HAYES LEISURE BIRGMINGHAM - Steve Hayes / Bill HAYES
Walsall Road
WS10 DARLASTON 
tel. 0121 526 3433
fax. 0121 526 2663
email :
[email protected]

HAYES LEISURE BATH
Box Road - Bathford
BA1 7 BATH 
tel. 01225 858 290
fax. 01225 858 518
email :
[email protected]

ROBSONS OF WOLSINGHAM - Mike RAPP
Durham Road - Weardale
DL13 WOLSINGHAM/DURHAM 
tel. 01388 527 242
fax. 01388 528 494
email :
[email protected]

3A'S CARAVAN COMPANY - Aled EVANS
Leisure Villa - Pencader
SA39 CARMARTHEN 
tel. 01559 383 232
fax. 01559 389 164
email :
[email protected]

TORKSEY CARAVANS - Andrew CARRINGTON
Lincoln Road
LN1 TORKSEY 
tel. 01427 718 226
fax. 01427 718 941
email :
[email protected]

MOTORHOMES LTD - Steven Pritchard
Ninians Walk
HU5 3 HULL 
tel. +44 1482 448157
fax. +44 1482 448157

Your nearest dealer seems to be based in Hull.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the list Gill, strangely the dealer in Hull doesn't seem to have a website, or at least one under that name on Google.

I've just had another look at the Mooveo site and have remembered why I didn't look any closer at the smaller of their LP's. They've got a front dinette which means that apart from the double bed there's nowhere to put the beardies in their crate/s . :roll:

Andy


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> I'd like to see a Mooveo at a dealers but I'm not sure who handles them here oop north.


Hi Andy
That would appear to be Robsons of Wolsingham I believe
Paul


----------

